# Who would you take to Mordor with you?



## Arigorn (Apr 27, 2002)

If you were the ring bearer going to Mordor who would you rather 
take with you?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 27, 2002)

i would take aragorn because he is the most couragous and loyal fighter. I suppose if Frodo was infront of Sauron (who had the ring) all alone and aragorn was on shadowfax strider would jump of throw himself infront of sauron. He might not have lost too if it werent for the ring (btw i just made all that up, but he probably wouldve) gandalf for wisdom, gimli for orc head choppin, and legolas for without him no lorien.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 27, 2002)

if i went to mordor i would take some other people from the fellowship of the ring that isnt posted up here. although i would take some of 'em.


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 27, 2002)

Gandalf (the White), of course. Who else? He is the mightiest of them all.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 27, 2002)

wheres boromir? And frodo?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 27, 2002)

I would rather have a frontal lobotomy! We dragons ain't stupid!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 28, 2002)

I would take Gandalf and Gimli with me. Gandalf would be the most needed because he is wise and powerful. Gimli would be needed for killing orcs.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 28, 2002)

Mister Smith and Mister Wesson.

Either that or Faramir and a five or six man team of the Dunedain

RD


----------



## Grond (Apr 28, 2002)

I chose Samwise Gamgee. I am not one given to messing with perfection. It is perfect as it was written and that is why Sam would be my companion.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 28, 2002)

amerxtremist - I'm not quite sure why Frodo isn't on here. It could be that he was already going to Mordor and that we are in fact Frodo in this question. As for Boromir, he didn't make it to this point in our adventure.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Apr 28, 2002)

Definately Sam Gamgee. Though he isn't powerful like Gandalf or Aragorn, he's loyal & would stick by u no matter what.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 28, 2002)

This isn't an easy choice, but I go for Legolas, because he has the strenght, will power and braveness to follow me in such a trip, plus he has much more life and battle experience/expertise than what is thought of.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 28, 2002)

Tough choice this one... but I'd probably take my mum... she'd sort that Sauron fellow out...
'You're not the Dark Lord, you're a very naughty boy...'


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 29, 2002)

mainly because i always vote for sam but he would be really good company to keep


----------



## Merry (Apr 29, 2002)

Typical, Merry helps slay the Witch King and he doesn't even get a vote!!  

I actually voted for Gandalf but I would have loved to see the whole fellowship there. Can you imagine the scenes if the FOTR all made it to Mordor??


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 29, 2002)

*I would chose Sam, Aragorn, Legolas, Gandalf and thats it.

I know that none of the others would dare to go to Mordor with me


----------



## Merry (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Eomer _
> **I would chose Sam, Aragorn, Legolas, Gandalf and thats it.
> 
> I know that none of the others would dare to go to Mordor with me *



Merry would...


----------



## Elias (Apr 29, 2002)

I would take Gandalf or Aragorn because Gandalf is wise and powerful. Aragorn is very wise and strong.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 29, 2002)

I would take Sam, because the only chance to get to Mordor unseen was in stelath, and if Gandalf, or Aragorn or Legolas would have come, that would not be possible. And Sam is the most loyal companion you can get (though I guess Merry would have done quite well too!), so I would take him.


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turgon _
> *Tough choice this one... but I'd probably take my mum... she'd sort that Sauron fellow out...
> 'You're not the Dark Lord, you're a very naughty boy...' *



Right on! She'd send him packing no matter who he was! 3 cheers for mothers!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 29, 2002)

*Go Mums!*

But seriously though..
I wouldn't indeed go to Mordor if my life depended on it, but that is not what I voted. No living thing in Middle-Earth, not even Sauron, can properly match the power of Olórin, the Wisest of the Wise. Go Gandalf! 
I don't think anybody else cold stand even the minutest chance of having any hope of defeating Sauron. By that I mean getting past him *to* Orodruin (any fool can toss a Ring away! Oh yeah, unless his immortal spirit is devoured by its terrible lust. Hmm..).
Aragorn certainly couldn't do jack, he's just the King of the Dúnedain. He might be an elite fighter, but he can't get past a hundred thousand Orcs! (I think your Ranger- troop might, Dave!)


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 29, 2002)

I would pick in this order (because I don't know if there was a limit):
Gandalf - the wisest, most powerful
Sam - for loyalty and devotion
Aragorn - for strength, fighting ability, and ability to survive in the wild
Legolas - for his unique talents, including a dead-eye bowman, and his pure spirit
Gimli - untempted by the ring, a great fighter and friend
Boromir - if he had survived Amon Hen, he then understood the ring needed to be destroyed and he was a great & brave fighter
Merry - he was a bit brighter and more responsible than Pippin, and pretty brave after all, and a devoted friend
Pippin - well, he was always causing trouble because of his curiosity, but he was a devoted friend


----------



## Barahir (Apr 29, 2002)

i personally wouldn't have taken anyone but a hobbit, unless i wanted them to 'do a Boromir' and take the Ring for themselves by force. arguably, the corruptible power of the Ring itself would have turned/tempted any other race far sooner than it would a halfling.


----------



## Wood Elf (May 2, 2002)

Hmm, I suppose I would have taken a hobbit, Sam or maybe Frodo. He proved to be very devoted, and the others could corrupt to the lure of the Ring faster than a hobbit could. Sam would most likely be my choice. How about Tom Bombadill? Heh, he'll be singing the whole way

_Merry derry dingo! Going to destroy the Ringo! Old Mr. Sauron sillyo! Can't get Tom Bombadillio!_ 

I think I would drop him off a cliff by the time we got close though, with that singing! Sam is my choice.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 5, 2002)

lol I like that song. I would take none of the choices given if I had the way. I think I would take my sister. Or My two best friends.

But if it were from the book and I don't get those choices I could probobly take Pippin and Sam And Merry and Strider cause I would be frodo.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 6, 2002)

I'd pick Gandalf.

He's strong and magical.


----------



## YayGollum (May 6, 2002)

Gollum! It worked the last time! Gollum saved the day! *runs away*


----------



## wonko (May 7, 2002)

wow, thats really hard... i think id take gandalf because he's wise and a wizard, and aragorn for the same reasons minus the wizard part, and legolas because he's invaluable as a far-seeing, arrow-shooting warrior... i'd also take sam because he is so loyal and he'd never abandon me (i hope) in my quest....


----------



## Oren (May 8, 2002)

I totally agree with some of you. Why isnt Frodo on there. I voted for Sam.(of coarse!) He wouldn't leave your side. He is very loyal!!!!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 8, 2002)

Sam - Frodo isn't on here because it's assumed that you are him. Well, at least that's what I think. I didn't start the poll so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 9, 2002)

I think I'd take Merry.
Just cause nobody else would.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 9, 2002)

I vote for Sam.He is the only one who keeps hope alive in every minute.He never leaves Frodo and will die for him.I think I would take Sam with me,cause I'll need a person who really loves me as a friend and master and would die for me.


----------



## Merry (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I think I'd take Merry.
> Just cause nobody else would. *



I like your reasoning!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 10, 2002)

Hey, someone's got to stick up for the under-represented often overlooked hobbit...

I love Merry.
He's yummy...

*mmmm....sexy hobbit...*


----------



## Merry (May 10, 2002)

NOW - YOU'RE - TALKING !!


----------



## Xanaphia (May 10, 2002)

In my mind Sauron has more power than any other creature in Middle Earth if he has his everlasting longing for the ring. Even Gandalf's great Wizardry or Aragorns valient fighting skills could do little to defend you if you had the righ in Mordor. The only one that could provide the hope, companmanship, and loyalty would be Sam. He would stay by you until the ring giving you assistance you would need more than in the case of fighting. For Frodo was not intending on fighting Sauron one-on-one he had but one misson: destroy the Ring! All he neaded to accomplish this was the will to continue, the one power that Sam could suply him with better than all other members of the Fellowship.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 10, 2002)

I think that I'd probably get with just about any hobbit in the movie...
Even Sean Astin cause he's Rudy and I'm a Domer...


----------



## Carantalath (May 10, 2002)

I would take Legolas with me. He has great eye sight and he has a great shot with a bow. Plus, he always seems so cheerful in the books and I would need someone to keep me in a good mood so I wouldn't give up.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 10, 2002)

Plus he's hot.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 12, 2002)

Well I think Xanaphia is wrong.Sauron isn't the strongest creature in ME.He is Maia just like Gandalf and Saruman and Radagast.But Gandalf and co weren't allowed by Valar to use their power.Their mission was to help people and elves but not to fight with Sauron.In general I agree Sam is the person who i would take to Mordor.


----------



## legoman (May 14, 2002)

Well I wouldn't take any of them cos however trustworthy they are Sam only helped out cos it was Frodo, I'd wanna take one of my own friends from back home, I trust them more and know what they are capable of!
but if I had to chose, I'd go with Sam just cos I've read the book and it all worked out nicely.


----------



## uzuki (Jun 11, 2002)

I think I would also choose Sam because of all the reasons other people said basically because he would never leave your side except when he thinks your dead wich happens in the book anyways


----------



## Arrhia El. (Jun 12, 2002)

I would definitely chose one of the hobbits because since they're less powerful they are not so easily tempted/destroyed by the Ring.


----------



## Oren (Jun 12, 2002)

I would choose Sam also! Sam is just the kinda person who is trustworthy and would always stick at your side no matter what. And he is really cool! I mean who else would go and almost drown themselves just to stay at your side and help you all the way?
GO SAM!!!!


----------



## Theoden (Jun 13, 2002)

Sam, by all means and without any thought. Better a friend who would risk his frightened neck for you than a warrior. Better a simple hobbit who knows and is tempted very little by the power of the ring than a wizard. Better a friend who is willing to admit that he is weak and yet press on than a dwarf who is too proud to admit anything of the kind. Better a kindred spirit than a mysterious elf whom you've known for only a short while. And better a cook than two really dumb hobbits who know nothing of true hardships.

Sam, by all means.

-me


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 13, 2002)

I know I've already posted my opinion, but here goes anyway. A warrior or a wizard would have drawn too much attention. So it's best 2 go w/ a hobbit. I wouldn't have taken Pippin- I'd be afraid he'd do something similar to the incident w/ the well in Moria. And I wouldn't have taken Merry. He's obviously meant 2 go wherever Pippin goes, at least until the end of the first half of TTT. Sam's one of my favorite characters, & he would give me friendship & loyalty, which is a lot more meaningful than magic or skills in battle.


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 13, 2002)

My choice would be Sam (ok...so I lack originality in this choice.) 

But my reasoning is simple. Sam, out of all the nine is the least resistant to the ring. He is the most simple, hearth loving hobbit there can be. He has no desire for power, possessions, or riches. All he wants is to have his friends safe so that they can live a simple life without complications. His only incentive in the journey, is to get to Mordor, get rid of the ring...and get home as soon as possible so he can have a full and peaceful meal with his friends and family. Yes, he is loyal...but most hobbits inherantly loyal. He would just be the most loyal because he has more reason to get home again.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd pick whichever one was hot AND willing to snog with me along the way.


----------



## Ellerina (Jun 14, 2002)

LOL I like your thinking!

I would take Merry because:

1. Pippin is useless(no offence meant, i love Pippin)
2. Sam is like a dog, he'd be too annoying
3. Legolas just nances about which is also annoying
4. Gimli spits when he talks
5. Aragorn is not a happy chappy
6. Gandalf is mean

so by the process of elimination Merry would be the best person to have with me

and he is gorgeous!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

That he is..that he is...and I'll bet he'd be willing to snog with me!!!


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

I go for Sam........all the way! He's loyal to the death. Remember his attack on Shelob??? Here's a quote from him.

"I'm coming too, or neither of us isn't going. I'll knock holes in all the boats first."


----------



## Ellerina (Jun 15, 2002)

yeah but remember when Sam first saw Mordor "i feel sick!"


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 15, 2002)

Haha, nice little argument you guys have here. 
Welcome to the forum, Ellerina.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

Ah, but he went anyway, didn't he Ellerina, and that shows self-control on his part, overcoming his natural dislike of the place. I have not changed my mind.


----------



## Ellerina (Jun 15, 2002)

ok then but id still take Merry, Sam is way too annoying


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 15, 2002)

Sam was basically Frodo's servant. So, you would have to be Sam's master to get him to go with you.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

Have it your own way, Ellerina. I wouldn't take Merry, though. I don't think Sam is annoying. What makes you think that?


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 15, 2002)

You wouldn't have to necessisarily be his master for him to go w/ u. Sam was Frodo's servant, but also a good friend of his. I'm sure that even if Frodo wasen't his master, Sam would still stick by him no matter what.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 16, 2002)

Aw, but you would have to be a friend of Sam for him to be loyal to you. Sam didn't seem to loyal to anyone else in the fellowship.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 16, 2002)

True, but he'd known Frodo 4 a while. Most of the other ones he didn't know that well (with the exception of Merrry & Pippin). And he's always suspicious of other people, like he was of gollum & even of aragorn at first.


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jun 16, 2002)

Gilmi is the obvious choice. No one could have cast a spell over the ring and its companions to make them invisible. However, the legs of a dwarf don't tire ver easily. During the dead of Night, when the ring was weighing heavy, on my, a very tired hobbit, Gilmi could carry me ever closer to my goal!


----------



## Ellerina (Jun 17, 2002)

maybe he was so loyal because he promised himself he would stick by Frodo untill the end.

Lily from Bree: i just think Sam is annoying because he's so nice and happy when everyone else is miserable


----------



## Oren (Jun 19, 2002)

OG Sam wasn't ALWAYS happy! Geez, he had a lot of bad times too!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah, u think going 2 Mordor was fun? He tried 2 keep a positive attitude 4 Frodo's sake. Complaining wouldn't help anything.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, Gimli may be all those things...as well as ready and willing..but he wouldn't be too much fun to snog with would he? No. I didn't think so.

Therefore...I would pick someone a little more hot and huggy.


----------



## Ellerina (Jun 26, 2002)

thats why i said Merry!


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Jun 26, 2002)

> Yeah, Gimli may be all those things...as well as ready and willing..but he wouldn't be too much fun to snog with would he? No. I didn't think so.



You people are strange


----------



## Selkieschild64 (Jun 29, 2002)

> Aw, but you would have to be a friend of Sam for him to be loyal to you. Sam didn't seem to loyal to anyone else in the fellowship.



True, Sam was on the quest primarily for Frodo (although he knew that the Ring had to be destroyed). However, if I were Ringbearer in this case, I *would* be Frodo, and therefore I'd be fine. 

Kelly


----------



## Smokey (Jun 30, 2002)

Sam because of his loyalty.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jul 1, 2002)

> thats why i said Merry!



Oooh I heartily agree...Merry is so soft and huggy and lickable...*scrumptious!*



> You people are strange



I'd say that's a fair assessment..yes.
But admit it, you wouldn't want to snog Gimli would you?! He looks hard and prickly.


----------



## Lurtz (Jul 11, 2002)

I'd take my worst enemy ... and lose 'im in the cinder pits somewhere.


----------



## emopansy (Jul 11, 2002)

*sam is as good as can be asked for*

first of all in men and in maiar and even elves there can be found greed, and lust for power, dreams of granduer. and with these things the ring would hold sway. but in sam can be found great loyallty and the greatest lust he has is to become a gardener renound for his works in the shire. the only thing the ring could work for would be to taunt him in his desire to protect frodo. secondly with a bit of luck he was able to stay faithful to the mission and frodo i couldnt ask for better.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 11, 2002)

*Gimli*

Sauron would have percieved the presence of Gandalf.

Aragorn would have been too tall for purposes of stealth.

Gimli possesed the strong legs of the dwarves, and was short enough for stealth, and a excellent warrior. An ideal choice...with the exception of Sam.


----------



## elf boy (Jul 11, 2002)

I said Gandalf, because he is so powerful and knows a lot about the enemy (know your enemy to defeat him) but Sam comes in a close second because when Frodo was captured by Orcs, Gandalf could have probably done just as good if not better in going in the tower to find Frodo and get him out, but Sam had to bear the ring and Gandalf didn't even want to touch it at the beginning of LOTR because he knew he would be tempted to use it. And as it turned out Sam did have to use the ring... so Gandalf would be kinda stuck... But the reason i chose gandalf was because i don't think Shelob would of stood a chance, and Frodo would of never been captured. There are to many if's... (like if Gandalf went with Frodo, they wouldn't of went on Gollum's route...) lots to think about, but i still say Gandalf.


----------



## elf boy (Jul 11, 2002)

Although i had forgotten that Gandalf had chosen Sam to go with Frodo, and Gandalf's choices seem to work out rather well (like when he chose Bilbo in the hobbit)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 11, 2002)

Though Aragorn and Sam seem like an admirable choice,I'd take Gandalf.
I would have most trust in his powers to protect and lead and helping me bear the ring to Mordor.
I guess most people chose Sam because they know it all ends well when Sam came along with Frodo. (well aside from those "other" qualities : loyalty,friendship...  )


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 11, 2002)

*No wrong answer*

It is difficult to argue against your choice of Gandalf for any purpose. Hell, I'd let him date my mother. But I still wonder if Sauron would not have sensed such a powerful presence within his own borders.

Gimli would have felt fairly at ease in Shelobs Lair.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 11, 2002)

If Gandalf could sence the Balrog in Moria, Sauron could have sense Gandalf when he got closer to Mt. Doom.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 11, 2002)

Yep,Sauron "sensing" Gandalf could be tricky business 
But still,I'd take him with me.


----------



## emopansy (Jul 12, 2002)

thats why i think sam was the ideal choice. i mean in mordor gandalf could easily be killed and so could all the other the only option is stealth and hobbitts arnt even noticeable for sauron to giveany heed to. plus the temptation of a ring of power can take gandalf or any other creature but i think sam could withstand it the longest.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 12, 2002)

*Point taken*

Your are correct about the power of the ring potentially corrupting everyone but Sam...thats probably why Gandalf choose him. Still I like the idea of Gimli...he is short and thus stealthy and I believe Dwarves are less swayed in thier thinking.


----------



## emopansy (Jul 12, 2002)

i agree that gimli would be second but the darf lords of old built there hordes with the power of the seven and gimlis love for gold would be well used by the one ring


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 12, 2002)

The one ring wouldn't directly lead to gold and Gimli new that. Gimli was actually very eager to destroy the ring. Besides the seven rings were decind to control the dwarves but it didn't work. Gimli could bare the ring and still be able to defy it's power while tossing it in Mt. Doom.


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 12, 2002)

*Emopasy has a point*

I still like Gimli...but Emopasy does have a point. The Ring may not directly lead to gold....but the power it weilds would


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jul 15, 2002)

**Insert Generous Flaming Here**



> _Originally posted by FINGOLFIN _
> *Sauron would have percieved the presence of Gandalf.
> 
> Aragorn would have been too tall for purposes of stealth.
> ...



I HEARTILY DISAGREE!!!

Ok, sure...tactically Gimli fits the specs but COME ON!!! NOBODY IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD WANT TO TRAIPSE AROUND MIDDLE-EARTH WITH SUCH A COMPANION AS GIMLI WITHOUT THE IMMENSE BEAUTY AND PATIENCE GRANTED TO LEGOLAS!!!!

I mean it...Gimli was not only bloodthirsty, he was annoying. "Let's kill! Let's eat! Let's travel into dark caverns and get lost and chased by evil beings and lose our leader!!" He's got as much sense as a hobby horse...

Plus...He's cold and hard and prickly. And he's just not attractive. Personally...I'd take the pretty one...who also happens to be the smartest and the prettiest.

Legolas...YOU'RE COMING WITH ME!

Ooh...or Merry...or shall it be Aragorn...or Pippin...or...SCREW IT!!! You're ALL coming!! ALL SEXY BOYS FOLLOW ME!


----------



## FINGOLFIN (Jul 15, 2002)

*Pretty???? Attractive????*

I'm both of those (for a man)...and see no reason why they would help in Mordor unless a Beauty Pageant were to spontaneously break out!

Okay...you have a crush...but how would those qualities have helped?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 26, 2002)

They would too help! Who wants to face death surrounded by ugly people?
Prettiness would save your soul from withering and dying.

And pretty peopple are good "companions" the end!


----------

